# King Arthur Grandfather clock



## Geoff150 (Sep 2, 2008)

I have a King Arthur grandfather clock with a 9 tube urgos movement. I have been told that the movement is shot and needs to be replaced. can anyone tell me what would be a fair price for a replacement installed. Thanks in advance.


----------



## John MS (Mar 17, 2006)

Geoff150 said:


> I have a King Arthur grandfather clock with a 9 tube urgos movement. I have been told that the movement is shot and needs to be replaced. can anyone tell me what would be a fair price for a replacement installed. Thanks in advance.


The best way to get a sense for cost would be to call a couple of local clock shops. Call timesavers.com to see what a movement would cost. However in my area an existing mivement disassembly, cleaning, reassembly and oiling is going to run around $500

However, what is unrepairable in that clock. I ask because a family member's early 1970's tall case clock stopped after 3 decades.of no service. I cleaned and reoiled the movement and it is running fine. I'm now the goto guy for family clocks. It may be a simple cleaning and reoiling is needed on yours.

edit: clockworks.com sells 9 tube movements for $1,400 so there is one price. Check around but a complicated movement like that won't come cheap. It may be time to learn clock repair and setup.


----------



## Geoff150 (Sep 2, 2008)

John MS said:


> The best way to get a sense for cost would be to call a couple of local clock shops. Call timesavers.com to see what a movement would cost. However in my area an existing mivement disassembly, cleaning, reassembly and oiling is going to run around $500
> 
> However, what is unrepairable in that clock. I ask because a family member's early 1970's tall case clock stopped after 3 decades.of no service. I cleaned and reoiled the movement and it is running fine. I'm now the goto guy for family clocks. It may be a simple cleaning and reoiling is needed on yours.
> 
> edit: clockworks.com sells 9 tube movements for $1,400 so there is one price. Check around but a complicated movement like that won't come cheap. It may be time to learn clock repair and setup.


Thamks for getting back to me. We decided to have the new movement installed for $2000. He is a clock dealer who has been in business for over thirty years. He said that the bushings in the clock were worn and he could repair it, but for a few hundred more would do a new movement. The wife decided to go that way, so looks like I'll have a new toy to play with (the old movement)


----------



## John MS (Mar 17, 2006)

Geoff150 said:


> Thamks for getting back to me. We decided to have the new movement installed for $2000. He is a clock dealer who has been in business for over thirty years. He said that the bushings in the clock were worn and he could repair it, but for a few hundred more would do a new movement. The wife decided to go that way, so looks like I'll have a new toy to play with (the old movement)


OK glad to read that you have a clock repair shop chosen. I'm not familiar with your clock but some new ones use plates that are a bit on the thin side and bushings can wear faster if they are not cleaned and oiled regularly. You might want to ask the repairman his recommendation for service.


----------



## 124Spider (Feb 1, 2009)

Unless that clock has some very, very special sentimental value, I would think long and hard about $2000 to fix it. You can buy some fine old grandfather clocks for that, and, as John says, modern movement often are cheaply made.


----------



## Geoff150 (Sep 2, 2008)

124Spider said:


> Unless that clock has some very, very special sentimental value, I would think long and hard about $2000 to fix it. You can buy some fine old grandfather clocks for that, and, as John says, modern movement often are cheaply made.


 The clock belonged to my mother inlaw, and no matter the cost, it was going to be repaired


----------

